# 2013 Trail Cam Pics



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like he's gonna be a shooter


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats....would be nice to track those two. Good luck

Joe


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Nice bucks! I checked one of mine today and had a few nice ones.


----------



## imbored11127 (Jul 16, 2012)

byrd...you have some serious bucks growing out there. Good luck with them. 

No one else has pics...of just dont want to share?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Can't wait to see how many inches they put on in the next few months.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Haven't checked the cams in a month or so. I'll be checking them in the next couple of weeks most likely.


----------



## RyanC. (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice! I'll be checking my cams soon so I'll get some pics up....hopefully.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I usually wait till July 1st but Im getting tempted with these pics!


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

no bucks in my neck of the woods, just an old mean doe


----------



## strut-n-rut (Jul 4, 2006)

hoping to get some more pics of him


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

marking for later when I check my cams they have only been out a few days....


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Look forward to watching these guys grow.


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

guys I checked a trail cam this weekend and got pics of two stud bucks the one has at least ten points on it and the g3s were already 6 to eight inches long.i didn't bring an extra card to swap but im going back next weekend and doing a card swap.i will try and post up some pics of the two bucks next weekend.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have no land to hunt so my cams are in the basement collecting dust lol.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

My buddy shot this bruin!


----------



## RyanC. (Aug 12, 2010)

Just checked one of my cams on Saturday....thought it was a cool pic.


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

first ones ive got so far. Nothin too special and some limbs ended up in front of my cams which ended up ruining half the pics 




























got a couple fawns showing up too










and I thought this one was kinda cool from earlier in the year


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Nothing on mine, but a buddy has a piebald popping up on his. Pretty cool to see...


----------



## indyEL1TE (Jul 30, 2012)

Couple from the last few weeks in southeast Indiana.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## razortec (Nov 13, 2002)

Got this one last night from my cell cam in Ohio


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

A couple from down south!


----------



## indyEL1TE (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! they must get started pretty early down there. That's some nice growth.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

lbecker26 said:


> I have no land to hunt so my cams are in the basement collecting dust lol.


Send em up here, I'll put them to use. Just waiting for the river to go down enough to get to my spot. Might grab the waders and some scuba gear and go for it. Seriously though, if you wanna part with them let me know.


----------



## hoytjeeper (Aug 18, 2008)

Have not checked my cameras for a couple weeks, but this is what I have gotten so far. Going out on friday to check them. Hopefully I will have more to post at that point!


----------



## hoytjeeper (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## bjmostel (Jun 12, 2010)

lbecker26 said:


> I have no land to hunt so my cams are in the basement collecting dust lol.


No public land?


----------



## bjmostel (Jun 12, 2010)

razortec said:


> Got this one last night from my cell cam in Ohio
> 
> View attachment 1686908


Thats alot of growth already....Have two cams in Ohio waiting to be checked.


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

indyEL1TE said:


> Wow! they must get started pretty early down there. That's some nice growth.


yeah we usually start seeing some decent bone in March while we are turkey hunting.


----------



## cfred70 (Oct 5, 2011)

First cam check, since first of May, nothing too exciting but we'll see over the next couple months.....


----------



## valleyhunter (Apr 24, 2007)

What do you all prefer to use as an "attractant" in front of your cameras? I just have a cheap mineral block from Rural King out right now but i would like to have more pictures of deer than *****!


----------



## jzurek (Jan 23, 2013)

looks good


----------



## TNbowslayer (Aug 29, 2006)

valleyhunter said:


> What do you all prefer to use as an "attractant" in front of your cameras? I just have a cheap mineral block from Rural King out right now but i would like to have more pictures of deer than *****!


I find yellow acorns to be the most effective. :wink:


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll tell ya what I got so far - a big fat zero! 

I had to send my Bushnell back for repair and they sent me a new camera. When I put it out I must have had the setting wrong and I had it set to time lapse every minute - 3 pictures. So after a week I went back to check it just to be sure everything was working properly. When I got the card home and checked it I could see I had a lot of pictures and I was pretty excited.

I looked at how many were on there and it said 10,530!! I knew something was wrong. Yea, it killed my batteries in a few days or I would have had more shots. LOL

How many deer did I have? None that I know of but I was zinging past the pictures so fast on the computer it was like one of those flip books making it look like a video.

I got her fixed now and I mowed some of the paths down. Now I need to put out a salt/mineral lick and see what I can get.

Nice pictures you guys have already for you guys that have your cameras set correctly!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

TNbowslayer said:


> I find yellow acorns to be the most effective. :wink:


X2.... Can't beat corn


----------



## dchughes7 (Nov 7, 2012)

I like this thread. My question is what attractant or supplemental feed do you guys think is the most consistent for getting pictures of bucks. Ultimately I feel that I am not getting as many pictures of bucks as I want. However, they are unpressured and I may get one picture of a nice one passing by I cant find anything to consistently monitor their growth. I am currently rocking a corn feeder with buck booster mixed in. Thanks


----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

Couple really Nice bucks so far


----------



## drewh (Apr 9, 2013)

Nothing big yet.


----------



## indyEL1TE (Jul 30, 2012)

New one showed up this week and a repeat. Southeast Indiana.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

indyEL1TE said:


> Couple from the last few weeks in southeast Indiana.


Took my a second to see that opossum in that picture on the right. lol.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Western Iowa, huge for my area..


----------



## Chrischop04 (May 30, 2013)

Oklahoma buck I call moby a few days ago







This is him last year


----------



## drewklemz (Mar 23, 2013)

A couple off of my new cam, checking them again tomorrow hopefully more to come, also got multiple deer will upload some good ones later when i go through them all.


----------



## TommyTtapz (Mar 27, 2013)

checked my trail cam today.....the only thing I got was a neighbor mowing the lawn and me setting up and checking the cam. even though there at turkey prints all around the camera, and have seen mutiple deer walking over in the area throughout the week.... but there was deer poop all around right behind the camera... UGH!!!


----------



## smackdown85 (Jun 13, 2012)

Uh oh!!


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't wait for my camera to get here...this has me excited


----------



## Piled up (Jun 9, 2013)

finally showed up.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

smackdown85 said:


> Uh oh!!


There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

Heres some new growth!


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

valastroa said:


> View attachment 1690393
> Heres some new growth!


That's cool. I like that.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## BuckTeeth (Apr 12, 2012)

smackdown85 said:


> Uh oh!!


choot immm!


----------



## FREEMANPREDATOR (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

got a good ohio buck on camera but cant post up the pic they wont upload since I have windows 8 on my laptop can someone help post it up it needs to be seen


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

ohio36hunter said:


> got a good ohio buck on camera but cant post up the pic they wont upload since I have windows 8 on my laptop can someone help post it up it needs to be seen


Photobucket.com....FREE picture hosting. Then you can copy and paste links


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

*Trail cams*


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

ohio36hunter said:


> got a good ohio buck on camera but cant post up the pic they wont upload since I have windows 8 on my laptop can someone help post it up it needs to be seen


Or use google chrome... IE on windows 8 doesnt agree with AT, google chrome works perfectly..


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

nurface said:


> View attachment 1691763


He's got some serious mass! Wow!


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

How often do you check your cams ? I only have a 15 min. drive to mine.

Just put mine out and walking in seen 2....one had 8-10" already


----------



## not (Nov 4, 2010)

Put the camera out this past Sunday and can't wait to check it!


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Mine are going out Saturday. I'm a month and a half late this year


----------



## strut-n-rut (Jul 4, 2006)

mines been out since may 29th trying to wait til the fourth of july to check it really hard though


----------



## JimD215 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just a couple. The little one looks strange like he has 2 beams on the left side.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Re-injured my back a month ago, and just can't hike the woods to go and see, but I'm dying to. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Im hoping he sticks around for a couole more months . This is the first time ive gotten pictures of him . Dont recall this one being around last year ?


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

I couldn't contain myself 

View attachment 1692823
View attachment 1692824


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

*pics*









Need to adjust this camera down a little but looks like this one may have some potential also ?


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I like video mode on my bushnell



 you get a lot more info than just a pic


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

this is one from last year wondering if this buck is in the new video...might be too early to tell


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

here is a day time video of him from last year


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking at all these pics has make me get the itch to hang mine out this weekend...


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

^it got me lol I went to cabelas last night picked up a trophy rock and $40 worth of battery's


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

09blackonblack said:


> ^it got me lol I went to cabelas last night picked up a trophy rock and $40 worth of battery's


Ha, i just got off a crappy 12 hr shift and im considering makung the 5 mile trek to my spot. Hopefully my batteries are dead when i dig my cam out.


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

I checked a couple cameras yesterday and found this stud! Not even July yet! If this is the buck I think it is he's 6 or 7 years old and extremely smart.


----------



## glenndownen4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Some central Florida bucks for ya...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

LongbowLogan said:


> I checked a couple cameras yesterday and found this stud! Not even July yet! If this is the buck I think it is he's 6 or 7 years old and extremely smart.


Make sure to post pics of him fully grown!! He's a monster


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

nurface said:


> View attachment 1691763


He's gonna be big!


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

My cams are loaded and ready to go tomorrow! Can't wait for two more weeks to get an idea of what's growing in the woods


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

09blackonblack said:


> ^it got me lol I went to cabelas last night picked up a trophy rock and $40 worth of battery's




I've used cheap Rayovacs from Menards and gotten 7-9 months on them out of my Bushnell Trophy Cams. May last longer but I pulled the cams. 
.


----------



## GWN3D (Jan 30, 2004)

how does every one else deal with the feelings of getting a great buck on camera once or for a few days and then he's not on the camera the next time? i call it the trail camera blues. i try to stay positive knowing he was there once and likely still is, especially this time of year.


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

This guy is the furthest along of any of ours:


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

bltiger said:


> This guy is the furthest along of any of ours:


That thing will be a monster


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great looking deer


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Walked back in behind the house and pulled a couple of cards from the public land I hunt. Got 5 bucks, but only one that looks promising.. I know a couple of really good wide racks made it through and this one looks like an offspring of one. Or it may be one of the old bucks.


----------



## Waylon B (Jun 12, 2012)

Hoyt said:


> Walked back in behind the house and pulled a couple of cards from the public land I hunt. Got 5 bucks, but only one that looks promising.. I know a couple of really good wide racks made it through and this one looks like an offspring of one. Or it may be one of the old bucks.


man thats gonna be a nice buck! really like the wide ones!


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's a couple, still several that havent make an appearance.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

Ive got a pic of a better one but it wont upload.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Not seeing a lot of anything


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

bltiger said:


> This guy is the furthest along of any of ours:


Shooter!

I hope you get this guy.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

closer look









Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Little piebald buck.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmhudson (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are a few southern Indiana bucks.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Hoyt said:


> Walked back in behind the house and pulled a couple of cards from the public land I hunt. Got 5 bucks, but only one that looks promising.. I know a couple of really good wide racks made it through and this one looks like an offspring of one. Or it may be one of the old bucks.





How do you like that Stealthcam? Which one is it? I loved mine but it ate batteries like crazy. 
.


----------



## BADARCHERMAN (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Couple from the past few days:


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

^^^^ NO brow tines on that big one?? Nice looking deer either way..


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Pulled the cards this weekend...all kinds of good stuff to shoot!


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Triggins said:


> ^^^^ NO brow tines on that big one?? Nice looking deer either way..


I think those are his brows just further apart than most bucks, here he was last year:


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

^^ Ah, yes... seems that may have been a dumb question.. that thing is awesome, good luck getting him!


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Triggins said:


> ^^ Ah, yes... seems that may have been a dumb question.. that thing is awesome, good luck getting him!


Not a dumb question at all, they are quite freakishly far apart!


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

bltiger said:


> Not a dumb question at all, they are quite freakishly far apart!


no CHIT! lol I don't know that i've ever seen a deer with them THAT wide.. crazy


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

JimD215 said:


> Just a couple. The little one looks strange like he has 2 beams on the left side.


did you guys have a hard winter, that second buck looks pretty skinny. Do you think those are ticks on it's back


----------



## JimD215 (Jan 14, 2011)

Winter was somewhat harsh. Snow on the ground for most of it. They are flies. The first guy is coming along good. They seem to be growing a little later than last year. He should be a nice 8 pt when he's done. Also it looks like the does are holding their fawns later too. Still have a couple that didn't give birth yet. HAve only seen 1 fawn so far.


----------



## indyEL1TE (Jul 30, 2012)

I had this guy in range last year. Of course I had already taken my buck for the year. Switzerland Co. Indiana


----------



## indyEL1TE (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry for the small pics, I don't know how to make them larger. Here's a couple more. First droptine I've seen on my property.


----------



## snake1127 (Sep 1, 2012)

blinginpse said:


> View attachment 1691661
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


....Zombie deer? lol


----------



## snake1127 (Sep 1, 2012)

few pics recent.....Frankly I'm jealous...how you guys growing them so big LOL


----------



## snake1127 (Sep 1, 2012)

And a few yotes, This guy looks like he's shattin on my salt:mg:...I was hoping to get them before season started with no luck yet.


----------



## Duramax05blk (Aug 31, 2012)

Best nh buck so far on cam







Not sure what happened to her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Excuse my grammar the iPhone makes me iStupid!


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bltiger, I will pay you $1,000 just to come out by you and do some late afternoon spotting scope scouting on your land with you! The pics you post every year are just incredible!! Awesome, awesome stuff!


----------



## dgardner34 (Jan 18, 2009)

my best one so far


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man I need to get the cams back out.


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

No big boys yet but always like seeing these little guys!!


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Not really liking the quality of these night pic's, but these were from July 1st.


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

bltiger said:


> This guy is the furthest along of any of ours:


for as much as you check your trail cams, i'm surprised you still have these big bucks hanging around...unless it's high fenced


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

hilltopper415 said:


> for as much as you check your trail cams, i'm surprised you still have these big bucks hanging around...unless it's high fenced


1) If checking a camera every 2-4 weeks is excessive, I'm guilty!

2) We have 21 cameras across the farm.

3) No high fence, VA outlawed them.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Dates are wrong on camera


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I can check my cameras every day and still get big buck pictures. They just happen to travel where i go everyday so win win


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool pic here from the pull today. Giant body nontypical 6yr old and a 6 week old (or so) fawn cool to see the difference.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Znaint said:


> Cool pic here from the pull today. Giant body nontypical 6yr old and a 6 week old (or so) fawn cool to see the difference.


Cool buck! Is the monster you were on still around?


----------



## 1KNIGHT (Dec 1, 2011)

Great pics everyone...and thanks for getting me wound tight!!!! Happy 4th to all!! :usa2:


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Cool buck! Is the monster you were on still around?


I have not pulled cards from that farm yet this season. Will be doing so soon. Time will tell.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## snake1127 (Sep 1, 2012)

big Iowa non typ.! I like how everyone never names the location on the cams LOL.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Znaint said:


> I have not pulled cards from that farm yet this season. Will be doing so soon. Time will tell.


Can't wait to find out!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

snake1127 said:


> big Iowa non typ.! I like how everyone never names the location on the cams LOL.



I just number them to go with all the freaking sd cards i got.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

This is a buck that I know is at least 7 or older. He showed up 3 years ago and looked to be 4 or 5 then. He's never been a high scorer but I would love to take him down. I dont show the pics of my BIG bucks :shade:


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

sleeperls said:


>


That is a lot of bone this time of year


----------



## indyEL1TE (Jul 30, 2012)

First drop tine on cam, progression over the last 6 weeks. Man, he's covered in ticks right now.


----------



## jcasebee (Dec 3, 2011)

New property this year. Lots of other bucks but these 2 are the only ones captured so far.


----------



## Chrischop04 (May 30, 2013)

So far this year



















This guy I think is done I was hoping he would be a 10 but he is just an 8


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Not a trail cam pic but a nice one none the less. This is yesterday around 6pm right out back from where I work. A good buddy/co-worker of mine hunts the property behind the shop and we were out there getting ready to do some scouting. This guy met us before we ever hit the woods. I'd say he's close to being done but we are hoping he puts on another 10" or so. Big ol body on him!


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Picture is rather fuzzy, but he doesn't look done to me: The ends still have a pretty bulbous look to them.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## KYBowman74 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Timinator said:


>


That's gonna be a stud!


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

hdrking2003 said:


> Not a trail cam pic but a nice one none the less. This is yesterday around 6pm right out back from where I work. A good buddy/co-worker of mine hunts the property behind the shop and we were out there getting ready to do some scouting. This guy met us before we ever hit the woods. I'd say he's close to being done but we are hoping he puts on another 10" or so. Big ol body on him!


That thing is a TANK!!!!!!


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

BP1992 said:


> That's gonna be a stud!


x2 what an awesome rack!


----------



## wvrebel81 (May 28, 2009)

No whitetails for me.....did find a few critters though. No good shooters yet though but its still early.







This guys rack is all jacked up














Pretty cool lightning strike....good thing it was raining!!!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

BLan said:


> Picture is rather fuzzy, but he doesn't look done to me: The ends still have a pretty bulbous look to them.


Thats what we're hopin! Yeah sorry bout the pic, all we had was an older camera of mine and we were a good 60 yards away. 



hawkdriver55 said:


> That thing is a TANK!!!!!!


He sure is! Not quite sure his age but we do recognize him from last year due to his signature big brows. He looks like he could do damage to my freezer space though, Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## BowMadness3G (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello all from Upstate NY, new to the forum. here is a few that i have gotten so far this year.


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

Always like to see fawns


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

I like this guy!


----------



## B. Myers (Jan 15, 2013)

wvrebel81 said:


> No whitetails for me.....did find a few critters though. No good shooters yet though but its still early.
> 
> 
> Pretty cool lightning strike....good thing it was raining!!!
> View attachment 1710663


that's a cool photo!! looks like raining down bark, etc from the tree's. I bet Covert would like that...


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

NC Kansas said:


> View attachment 1711590
> 
> View attachment 1711593
> 
> ...


Wow, me too!:thumb: Looks like he even has a target for you in the 2nd pic, a little far back but it will definitely get the job done, especially if he is quarters away a bit for you.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Not a trail cam but its a photo from some velvet filming I did on July 13.

PA buck










Sent via smoke signal


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Bgargasz said:


> Not a trail cam but its a photo from some velvet filming I did on July 13.
> 
> PA buck
> 
> ...


Holy $h!t!:mg: Bet he makes your "hit list".


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

^^^That's a heck of a buck!


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

hdrking2003 said:


> Holy $h!t!:mg: Bet he makes your "hit list".


Yea, he's a good one!


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Couple of recent ones:










This guy is young but could be nice in a few years:


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Bgargasz said:


> Not a trail cam but its a photo from some velvet filming I did on July 13.
> 
> PA buck
> 
> ...


Wow, all I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

Pictures like these make me wonder why I even join the hunting contests. With the lands I have available to hunt even seeing an 8 pt is a miracle. Then chances of seeing 140 class buck is slim to none. The only way I'm taking bucks as big as these is through a paid hunt. This thread is painful.


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

here are my biggest two


----------



## wvrebel81 (May 28, 2009)

B. Myers said:


> that's a cool photo!! looks like raining down bark, etc from the tree's. I bet Covert would like that...


Its kinda neat because I had the cam on 2X pics and this is how close together it snapped.....This is my first year using Covert and I gotta say Im pretty impressed with 'em.


----------



## alienjaycee (Jul 4, 2012)

My Babies on FB.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/Alienjaycee


----------



## atte (Feb 11, 2012)

nice guys


----------



## BBD8PT1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just a couple of the bucks on the farm this year.


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

BBD8PT1 said:


> View attachment 1713108
> View attachment 1713109
> View attachment 1713110
> Just a couple of the bucks on the farm this year.


That's an awesome drop tine


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

BBD8PT1 said:


> View attachment 1713108
> View attachment 1713109
> View attachment 1713110
> Just a couple of the bucks on the farm this year.[/QUOTis this in logan county


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

KYBowman74 said:


> View attachment 1710614


That palmated buck will be a giant esp. If he is as young as he looks great buck.


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*Here is a picture of the future and the present*


----------



## HuskerBear (Aug 19, 2009)

not a trail cam pic, but I found this little guy over by my garden back in june. I had never walked up on one like that before. never moved a muscle.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

My first big one of the year!!


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Karate chop!!


----------



## BBD8PT1 (Dec 18, 2010)

No farther north ohio36hunter.


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Up and comers... That one on the left of the first pic is a tough call 3 or 4 yr old. Gonna be a stud if he makes it a year yr two more either way.


----------



## beaverpoker (Jul 15, 2013)

Early July and will grow for another 4-5 weeks. This was on public land in Montana. My moultrie camera wont let me show the other pictures I have. My 2 spots have over 350 pictures of bulls only :RockOn:


----------



## ORbuck (Jul 4, 2012)

Haven't had much deer action besides a few does but the hogs are happy to make an appearance.


----------



## dmhudson (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RNO (Jan 13, 2007)

Healthy Doe. She seems to be eating well









Small Buck, I wonder where his Uncle is? 









This I don't like. I have photos of him coming and going.


----------



## psearcher2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Missouri Deer


----------



## psearcher2 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

crappy pic of my nemesis


----------



## psearcher2 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## psearcher2 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

psearcher2 said:


> View attachment 1715400


Good deer man!


----------



## psearcher2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Its hard to tell but the other one has a inside point that is going to split I ha e hundreds of pictures of both of them.


----------



## MNHunter505 (Aug 19, 2010)

bltiger said:


> Couple of recent ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! where in VA are you>?


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

MNHunter505 said:


> Very nice! where in VA are you>?


About an hour SW of DC. Best new picture from a recent pull. First time on camera this year but have picture from last year, he appears to have grown quite a bit:


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

HuskerBear said:


> View attachment 1713538
> not a trail cam pic, but I found this little guy over by my garden back in june. I had never walked up on one like that before. never moved a muscle.


Now that is awesome right there. Nature in its purest form, just makes me smile.


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

my KY public land buck. Only thing I've got worth mentioning this season


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

This N.C. buck has some serious mass, hope to put my hands on him.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

[video]http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=av2684&s=5http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=av2684&s=5[/video]
[video]http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=1530mmu&s=5http://







.com/player.php?v=1530mmu&s=5[/video]



If someone could embed these videos i would be grateful.


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

I won't be able to pull my cam until August 10.


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Mr. Brows is putting on G4s now, should finish out nicely:


----------



## Srongchoo (Jan 11, 2012)

http://s1324.photobucket.com/user/S...edia/DSC_0182_zps90b502a0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

what do you guys think he will end up scoring? this photo was taken in late june


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

bltiger said:


> Mr. Brows is putting on G4s now, should finish out nicely:


nice buck. love them brows


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

bltiger said:


> Mr. Brows is putting on G4s now, should finish out nicely:


Why do you call him Mr. Brows?


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

3dn4jc said:


> nice buck. love them brows


Gonna have to get him early before he breaks them, they look fragile!


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Victory357 said:


> Why do you call him Mr. Brows?


I know not real original.


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

Booner for sure :wink:


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

A couple more


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

3dn4jc said:


> A couple more
> View attachment 1716882
> 
> 
> View attachment 1716883


Those are some stud NC bucks where abouts are you from?


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Hertford Co.


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Haven't seen this guy in a month, keep growing bud:


----------



## non-pro-archer (Nov 26, 2008)

I checked my cam yesterday only to find out that the card in it was no good and wouldn't hold any pics so I lost more than a month of growth, the stump that I had my mineral block on is almost ground level now so I know I would have had a ton of pics


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## jcasebee (Dec 3, 2011)

Cool pic


----------



## steeld3_4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's the best buck we've gotten this year. Pretty good one for here in NC


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

I only get a few does behind my house, except for all the pics of my boys and their friends running through my bait pile with their air soft guns playing war all the time


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

Finally got a nicer buck on camera this time. As with many people in the midwest, we lost most of our better bucks to EHD last year, this is a refreshing surprise from all the other 1 and 2 year olds.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

*2013 trail cam pics*

I'm pretty sure these guys are the same ones that showed up last year about this time, but will soon vanish with the wind before Oct.

View attachment 1719844
View attachment 1719847
View attachment 1719848


----------



## dgardner34 (Jan 18, 2009)

some Nebraska bucks


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

dmhudson said:


>


Great buck!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

[video]http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2e5m5go&s=5http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2e5m5go&s=5[/video]

[video]http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2vhyk9u&s=5http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2vhyk9u&s=5[/video]


----------



## Skoalman (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

nice 9 point


----------



## probuck (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

probuck said:


> View attachment 1723658


Bout shat my pants


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

probuck said:


> View attachment 1723658


nice... that dude sportin' a drop tine?


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

A better, updated picture of Uni-Brow:










Mr. Brows moving around to other cameras:










Some new bucks showing up:


----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

kscumminsdriver said:


> nice... that dude sportin' a drop tine?


looks like it, with split brows, ill dream about this deer tonight


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

bltiger said:


> A better, updated picture of Uni-Brow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uni-brow is a monster!


----------



## probuck (Dec 28, 2011)

kscumminsdriver said:


> nice... that dude sportin' a drop tine?


yep about a 6 to 7 inches long

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## probuck (Dec 28, 2011)

Little older of pic but it like he is showing off that drop tine

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stickflngr (Aug 19, 2005)

Heres a few


----------



## stickflngr (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

stickflngr said:


> Heres a few
> 
> View attachment 1724046
> 
> ...


Cool Pics! I need to move to Washington state...


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

stickflngr said:


> Heres a few
> 
> View attachment 1724046
> 
> ...


Nice elk pics


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow some really great bucks!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> Wow some really great bucks!



I agree!


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

Off of a 2006 Cuddeback No Flash 4300, she's still running


----------



## hoytman09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's my best from this year

Big 8
















Another 8 in early June








9pt








10pt in June








Same 10pt in July


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

Can't wait to get my first card pull next weekend.


----------



## AlexBl (Feb 7, 2009)

NY buck


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

A few from Pa.
* 

* 

*


----------



## Arrcon (Feb 24, 2013)

Bltiger did u import some bucks from Iowa I live in east va and damn I don't see many bucks like that around here. I need to move where u live. Awesome bucks. Good luck this year Show us some of those when u put one down


----------



## J-Carter (Jun 28, 2012)

Arrcon said:


> Bltiger did u import some bucks from Iowa I live in east va and damn I don't see many bucks like that around here. I need to move where u live. Awesome bucks. Good luck this year Show us some of those when u put one down


He must live in a good farming area and an area that bucks actually get the chance to live from year to year. We have tons of beans and corn around my way and I've seen some monsters around over the years. Va definitely has potential if they are given the chance to grow.


----------



## J-Carter (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice young 6








Ticks have found a home on this one








Yote


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

lbecker26 said:


> I have no land to hunt so my cams are in the basement collecting dust lol.


Same here buddy, kind of depressing huh? ... Atleast i'm saving money on batteries this year!! lol


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

J-Carter said:


> He must live in a good farming area and an area that bucks actually get the chance to live from year to year. We have tons of beans and corn around my way and I've seen some monsters around over the years. Va definitely has potential if they are given the chance to grow.


Tons of agriculture around our farm yes. And 4 large land holdings where everyone practices some sort of game management.


----------



## Rewdster71 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Rewdster71 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## J-Carter (Jun 28, 2012)

bltiger said:


> Tons of agriculture around our farm yes. And 4 large land holdings where everyone practices some sort of game management.


A perfect equation for some big ones! I just wish my "neighbors" would let a few more bucks pass than they do.


----------



## Fairtondoeslay (Jun 4, 2013)

nice deer fellas, i'm more excited this year than in years past knowing of all the bucks i have on camera already


----------



## Fairtondoeslay (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## hoytjeeper (Aug 18, 2008)

One of the nice ones from KS. Not huge but not more then 3.5 either!


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

09blackonblack said:


> View attachment 1724925
> View attachment 1724926
> View attachment 1724927


 That buck on the right in the far right picture almost looks hard horned.


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

09blackonblack said:


> View attachment 1724925
> View attachment 1724926
> View attachment 1724927


 That buck on the right in the far right picture almost looks hard horned.


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

He still has dark nubs on the tips he is number 2 on my kill list  number one is a massive trashy drop tine that thwarts the cameras but I did get a pic of him but its not a very good pic


----------



## wbldress (Oct 14, 2012)

Not the biggest but still not bad.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

I hope this guy gets a few more years on him.


----------



## AlexBl (Feb 7, 2009)

NY bucks.


----------



## Edtred (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## SDHockin (Aug 30, 2011)

Three years of pics, but he's yet to be seen in the flesh by anyone as far as I know, I believe him to be 7 1/2yrs. this fall. time to get my stands up.
Shawn


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

I have four years of pictures of this guy.
I only laid eyes on him once.
That was last year, it was for only 45 seconds, and I let him walk.
Looks like he might be a little taller with maybe some more mass.
The four pictures below are 2010, 2011, 2012, and 2013.
I'm thinking he's gotta at least 6 years old.


----------



## DeathSeason (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

Learning early


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

Gigantic NC public land buck


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

*Just had to post this one.*

I like him a lot!


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

*Just had to post this one.*

I like him a lot!


----------



## fivemartins (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Bowhunter536 (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Bowhunter536 (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

BLan said:


> I like him a lot!


Stud!!!


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

times and dates are wrong


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok... I'll play. Finally had some good bucks show up on cam.

ETA: Didn't realize it was 3 different bucks on the small screen on my camera... got home and it was a nice surprise when I put the card in the laptop.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow some great bucks!


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

The is the biggest buck I've seen on my trail cam so far.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is the only good one I have on cam so far. Hope to see him October 1st!


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> Here is the only good one I have on cam so far. Hope to see him October 1st!


If you don't see him, I hope he moves a few hours south.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Huff/MO said:


> If you don't see him, I hope he moves a few hours south.


Haha that's what will probably end up happening once the velvet comes off.


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> Haha that's what will probably end up happening once the velvet comes off.


Same with mine... the property where I got those pics is 80 acres. Luckily, I can get after them on September 15th, hopefully they're still on the summer pattern that put them 10 yards from my stand.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Huff/MO said:


> Same with mine... the property where I got those pics is 80 acres. Luckily, I can get after them on September 15th, hopefully they're still on the summer pattern that put them 10 yards from my stand.


Ya you are lucky season starts early like that, I have to wait for October. Odds would definitely be better if I could start in September.


----------



## slu2383 (Oct 21, 2010)

Had this guy show up friday early AM thinking it was go time


----------



## removebe4flight (Aug 5, 2013)

got these last night


----------



## J-Carter (Jun 28, 2012)

May as well throw these Va bucks on this thread as well. Good luck everybody...there are some very nice bucks everyone has!


----------



## tbuckslr (Nov 23, 2006)

Pulled the cards yesterday for the first time and got a couple nice bucks on camera.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

this one showed up last week


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Here is the only good one I have on cam so far. Hope to see him October 1st!


That's a heck of a buck APA, hope you run into him this Fall.


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Some recent photos:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bltiger said:


> That's a heck of a buck APA, hope you run into him this Fall.


Thanks man, hope you run into one of the many giants you have running around!


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Why do i feel like this back ground is the same as one on the trophy rock things......



bltiger said:


>


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

bltiger said:


> Some recent photos:


Nice Bucks! Wow!!


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*Few from this weekend.*


----------



## Coldfire (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Coldfire (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm looking for this guy


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

house said:


> View attachment 1735041
> 
> View attachment 1735042
> 
> View attachment 1735043


Looks like some points for buck dynasty if you ask me!


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

Now this is a usual NC buck haha


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

I finally found her shot this doe with 2 blade bloodrunner this is exit hole someone please tell me how I didn't hit lung or at least liver? I shoot lighted nocks I watched it go in and knew that was good placement but yet here she is alive and well???


----------



## indyEL1TE (Jul 30, 2012)

This is a buck I've watched for 3 years. The first year I saw him I thought for sure he was a 3.5yr old. The night side shot is from November of 2012. The other hard horn pics are from Jan and Feb of this year. Velvet night shots are this year. I thought for sure he would have made a big jump this year but it seems he has started going down hill. How old do you think he is?


----------



## luke/r (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

I need to start hunting in VA...WOW!!


----------



## BowMadness3G (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

Best deer I've had on camera this year.


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

Coyote


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like you know what stand to sit in!


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

Hogs!


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

One nice buck on a buddy's camera.


----------



## luke/r (Dec 2, 2008)

[/URL]


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

luke/r said:


> [/URL]


Nice pictures. I am thinking about picking up a DLC covert camera.


----------



## bjmostel (Jun 12, 2010)

Couple Ohio Bucks.


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

[URL="[/URL]
[URL="[/URL]
[URL="[/URL]
[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Big AL 101 (Dec 12, 2012)

This Was in MARCH (Dates on accurate)

This is one of my favorite areas to hunt, it's archery only!

The only problem is after gun season it's no good. Every year I notice 4-5 deer carcasses dumped along a little path. Most times is just enough to bug me, and I've even had some shot opps on a few coyotes. This year however there was at least 20 or so carcasses strung along the gravel road in the ditch.! 

The point I'm trying to make is there is PREDATOR SIGN EVERYWHERE.!! Tracks, scat, hair piles where they have drug them deeper in the woods to feed.





















Look at this pic, see if you can tell me what THIS COYOTE is carrying in mouth??















At least the TURKEY IS DOING GOOD.!! Hows many do you see in the PICS??


----------



## JGHagemann (Aug 6, 2009)

This guy showed up last weekend.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Here's a few from my local spot.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

A few more. Even a coyote from this spot, the first coyote I've seen in this area.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

And yes, the tree to the left of the camera was damaged in a storm and a huge branch fell down in front of the camera.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A459UlCqcMozQ

All of mine so far. Fun to watch the little ones grow up.


----------



## Big AL 101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Last year on the way to my stand I looked over and Noticed a NICE 8PT feeding in mid afternoon. I perched up near by a couple of times after the sighting, and and did have some close calls with some does.!

So I've been determined to see where exactly these deer are traveling thro the area.. 

AFTER THE PREDATOR PROBLEM, I did start getting some deer pics. (I think I found MY TREE.!!) :shade:















(Looks like doe has a yearly close behind)
It's was still to early to see antler growth, but I think there's a couple of bachelors walking together.















(If you zoom in you can just make out the hind legs of the first deer)
I think this will be a perfect spot to Hang a stand, and catch a buck traveling along this trail.

I have a couple of cams at different locations that I'll be changing the cards out this weekend.


----------



## KYBowman74 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## er5880 (Mar 21, 2009)

Victory357 said:


> View attachment 1736464
> 
> 
> Best deer I've had on camera this year.


Looks like a promising stand location. Good looking deer.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

This guy has been growing... he's on top of my list so far

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

Yote chasing rabbits through the beans


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

First hard horned buck of the season on cam. Date is wrong


----------



## 1seth (May 15, 2009)

Holy brow tines


chris/oh said:


> [url="[/url]
> [url="[/url]
> [url="[/url]
> [url="[/url]


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Some good pictures recently:










This guy won't score well but he looks sweet to me:


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Now we finally were able to get a trail cam picture of this guy. We have seen him some glassing but he had alluded 23 trail cameras across the farm. We call him the G3 buck and this is by far his best set antlers. I had him at 30 yards two years ago on December 10th with half his rack broken off. He looks special this year:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

How do you sleep at night?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

REDVANES said:


> This guy has been growing... he's on top of my list so far
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


Looks like you are on your way to yet another stud!


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Recent pictures of Bud:


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's the one I'm goin for.
























Here's my wife's target buck
















Another decent one
















Here's a couple that need another year 








Wide boy








Couple more that need another year


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Looks like you are on your way to yet another stud!


I hope so my friend!


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## dmhudson (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

Nicest one I have so far.


----------



## WJA302 (Jun 1, 2011)

. Hope to see him in November.


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

First pic a buck i named Gigantor
Second pic what looks to be a basket rack 8
Third pic Gigantors running buddy 
Fourth pic a prime example of ruining a public land spot: smoking, pouring out a sonic drink, packing a gun, and walking around at prime time


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Edtred (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Some nice deer there.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

Pulled my card this morning.


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

Here is a new one.
*


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Couple P&Y bucks at the trophy rock here in OHIO


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

Child abuse!! hahaha


----------



## Michigandr (Aug 1, 2013)

Long time stalker, first time poster. Got a question for you guys, is this buck 2 1/2 or 3 1/2? I would say 2 1/2 except that last year I passed up a 2 1/2 year old that looked exactly like this. This is also in southern MI where less than 1% of the whitetail population is made up of bucks 3 1/2 or older.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Lets see some more.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

buckshot164 said:


> Here is a new one.
> *


That's a sweet pic!!


----------



## Nightforce (Nov 7, 2009)

Tiggie_00 said:


> Couple P&Y bucks at the trophy rock here in OHIO


Very nice!


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone got a guess on how old he is? I'm thinkin 2 1/2?


----------



## KYBoneHead (Sep 12, 2011)

Some KY bucks. The right one in the Bach group is wild looking.


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Lihunter88 (Jul 19, 2012)

I live in NY and I have had my trail cams out a month and nothing. It stinks I can't put any bait out to slow them down for the cam to take pictures. Any suggestions? I wish we could bait during the summer.


----------



## Cotner (Dec 18, 2010)

Can anyone spot the heavy headed buck????


----------



## Barogers2 (Mar 6, 2013)

I seeeee him☺


----------



## Sloganog (Sep 6, 2012)

SW tn deer no monsters but jus wut we got


----------



## Sloganog (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

2 Small guys.....lol!!!!!!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

jbshunter said:


> View attachment 1759848
> View attachment 1759849
> 
> 
> 2 Small guys.....lol!!!!!!


Absolute monsters!!


----------



## Sloganog (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## GWN3D (Jan 30, 2004)

a cool pic. he's not big but first time i have gotten one shedding velvet.


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, well, well


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

2robinhood said:


> Well, well, well


Huge


----------



## BADARCHERMAN (Jan 5, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

Hope he shows up for me.


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

*Just pulled today.....*




















I'm still drooling!


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## officergabbard (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## mfrump (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is a picture that me and a buddy got


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a beast!!


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

mfrump said:


> Here is a picture that me and a buddy got
> 
> View attachment 1771720



That's a giant! good luck killing him!


----------



## er5880 (Mar 21, 2009)

mfrump said:


> Here is a picture that me and a buddy got
> 
> View attachment 1771720


Wow!!! Now thats a giant!


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Heres one is like to meet up with this year 

Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## T3ninja (Oct 9, 2013)

New to AT thought I would try to add


----------



## hoosiereric (Aug 28, 2013)

dmhudson said:


>


That one looks like Will Smith!


----------

